# Weeping eyes and constant scratching.



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Oliver's constant scratching has been more on than off for his last 2 years.
We have changed his food and shampoo numerous times.
He has been on regular spring/summer flea treatment as well

The eyes have been treated on 3 occasions with little improvement.
Antibiotics, flushing the tear ducts, and saline flushing.

The vet is also recommending a trial period of antihistamines. Not crazy about medication yet if I can avoid them

I'm thinking both symptoms may be allergy related, and am going to try an expensive hypoallergenic kibble from Royal Canin.

I plan to only change one thing at a time in order to determine what is effective and working.

Anybody have a similar incident of eyes weeping and constant scratching?

Thanks from Vanouver


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

At 10 weeks Lucky scratched at lot more than I expected was normal. After trying a few different things we think it was a fungal skin infection and we got it cleared up. This was only over a few weeks though. 

2 years though... I’d try the antihistamine, I’d try anything by then!


----------



## RubyC (Jan 24, 2017)

Ruby was constantly scratching, so bad it was about every 5 steps within the house she would stop and scratch for a ages she was also constantly chewing and pulling at her feet and at one point she started bleeding. 

she has been to the vet multiple times (my dads not too impressed with the vet bills haha) been on an exclusion diet, special shampoo 2x a week, feet wipes and finally had blood tests ( which i hoped the vet did first because that told us exactly what the problem is) this showed shes allergic to dust mites, shes now on Apoquel tablets which have 100% helped she doesn't scratch half as much as she used to and you can see she's so much happier.

have you considered a dust allergy they are very common.


----------

